# Hypothetical questions



## Systematical (21/4/16)

Okay so, I've recently been looking at getting a Noisy Cricket and well...I need advice. Would it be safe to run it with HG2's and a 0.1-0.25 Ohm dual coil build ? I'm fairly new to the entire business concerning Volt Dropage, etc.

Sorry for the dumb questions and thanks for any help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (21/4/16)

Hi @Systematical

I see that you're fairly new to the forum, so welcome! First of all, there are no dumb questions when it comes to safety - so please don't apologize for asking. Second of all, I don't have a Noisy Cricket (or any series mech mod) and am by no means an expert, but I'm sure some of the more knowledgeable guys will chip in later in the morning.

The simple answer to your question is - PLEASE please do not run a 0.1 - 0.25 ohm build on a series mech mod with LG HG2's or any other batteries for that matter. The amount of actual voltage put out on the Noisy Cricket (on two fully charged 4.2 v batteries) seems to be a matter of debate and I've seen anything between 7.4 and 8 volts mentioned. On 7.4 volts you will get 274 watts power and 37 amp draw on the batteries, whilst on 8 volts you will get 320 watts power and 40 amps draw on the batteries. These are WAY more than any 18650's can handle (even the Sony VTC3/ LG HB2 / LG HB6 - which has half the mah capacity of the HG2's, but a higher amp draw) and you might be putting yourself in serious danger.

In general, I do not think that series mech mods are recommended to be used by those of us that are not highly experienced vapers. If you are intent on getting one, I would recommend that you go to a knowledgeable vendor that can run you through absolutely all the safety aspects.

Edit: The above watt and amp calculations would be on a 0.2 ohm build; on a 0.1 ohm build it would be far more dangerous

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dubz (21/4/16)

With a series mech mod you should be building higher - 0.4ohms and higher,

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## GreenyZA (21/4/16)

Systematical said:


> Okay so, I've recently been looking at getting a Noisy Cricket and well...I need advice. Would it be safe to run it with HG2's and a 0.1-0.25 Ohm dual coil build ? I'm fairly new to the entire business concerning Volt Dropage, etc.
> 
> Sorry for the dumb questions and thanks for any help.


Hi there. There is a complete thread about the Noisy Cricket under the Mech Mod sub forum. It has tons of information on builds and safety. 

I'm getty my Noisy monster quite soon as well so I don't have experience with it yet but with the cricket it is VERY important to understand Ohm's law, and know what the specs of your batteries and builds are. The cricket is a VERY powerfull device and if you don't have an RDA and have not played with coil builds, it's not better to do that first on a regulated mod before going for the Cricket.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (21/4/16)

Systematical said:


> Okay so, I've recently been looking at getting a Noisy Cricket and well...I need advice. Would it be safe to run it with HG2's and a 0.1-0.25 Ohm dual coil build ? I'm fairly new to the entire business concerning Volt Dropage, etc.
> 
> Sorry for the dumb questions and thanks for any help.



Hi @Systematical 
Welcome to the forum and its great to see folk asking questions here before jumping in

I too am interested in getting a noisy cricket - but am a bit undecided at this stage because I dont know how often i will use it. I tried one out briefly yesterday with a Petri topper and while it was one heck of a vape, I would probably only use it on occasion. It is very nice and I do like the feel in the hand. I just dont like that it seems like a bit of a mission to change batteries (unscrew fire button and atty)

I agree with the above folk 100%. You need to be very careful with this device.

Here is a great thread from @Maxxis at Lung Candy that should be quite informative
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/noisy-crickets-for-beginners-why-and-why-not-lung-candy-fyi.t21754/

It seems to me that the key things with the Cricket are as follows:

you need to have the right atty on it - one with a fixed pin that protrudes out from the 510. You cant use a flush pin atty or one with a springloaded pin because it will short. This is a hybrid mech mod which means the battery makes direct contact with the attys pin. Make sure you understand this fully
You need the best batteries with the highest continuous amp rating. Check out mooch for this or speak to reputable vendors
Dont build too low resistance. You need an ohm meter to check before you connect. I dont know myself but from chats with others who have this I would suggest starting at say 0.7 ohms and working down to as low as 0.5 ohms. Leave enough safety margin because ohm meters may not be accurate.

I suggest you read up on ohms law (I=V/R) and review the batteries section in this forum for additional safety tips. 

Its probably the best if you can arrange to go to an experienced retailer to see and try ot for yourself and get some additional safety tips first hand. I would not suggest tinkering and toiling at home after an online order with limited experience.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GreenyZA (21/4/16)

Since we're busy with this and I'm thinking of getting a cricket, I'm just wondering what would be the best batteries to use. I have married sets of Samsung 25R and Sony VTC5. Just wondering if any cricket owners out there are wiling to share what they are using. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

